# Installationsprogramm



## jean luc (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Programm in Java geschrieben und möchte dafür nun ein Installationstool erstellen. Gibt es vielleicht sogar fertige?
Wie kann ich das am besten angehen, damit das danach auch in der Windows Softwareliste erscheint und man das auch vernünftig wieder deinstallieren kann?
Muss ich das irgendwo in Windows anmelden oder so ?

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Peter Bönnen (15. Juli 2004)

Dazu gibt's schon einen Thread, wo ein paar Tools genannt sind: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147728.html

Peter


----------

